# Stock paint



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

Has any one here painted a part on your car the stock color of your car, and did it themselves. Im wanting to mount this spoiler i have and paint it , but need advice on the equipment and how to get the stock paint. 

I have the hardware for the spoiler to mount it , and found a sprayer that will do auto paints = low viscosity oils, its electric like a wagner of sorts. its only 15 bucks, its a diferent brand but it looks exactly like a wagner. anyway i have a silver pearl color car, paint code is KN4 which is not in a spraycan anywhere. its a special color, i have a limited edition sentra. one of the main reasons for doing it myself is i have a bumper and back reflector panel to paint also. so if youve done this please help.
other wise ill be paying 150 to have it mounted and painted and ill be on my own on the back panel and bumper. thanks in advance.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

just go to your local body shop and ask them if they can order it for you


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Unfortunately yor're not going to be able to do it yourself unless you have connections. Regular parts stires don't carry our paint (unless its black, and even the that does'nt match).
A shop will order or mix paint to match your color.

Seth


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

^^^ not true ^^^

There are some paint companies that sell specific paint codes as spray paint. When I painted my grill, I found some paint specifically for Nissan Aztec Red and it was a perfect match.


----------



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

where did you get yours from, what brand, is there a website or something? a phone number


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Unfortunately, I used it up and threw the can away and can't remember the name. I got it at Advanced Auto Parts, it shouldn't be that hard to find.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

try www.paintscratch.com they sell oem paint in spray cans...


----------

